# m3 Discord or m3 MR1 for intermediate



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

Anyone? Wouldnt usually try to bump my own thread, but I'm looking to buy today. I'm also up for suggestions on an alternative for a setup that can be bought for under 300.....


----------

